# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاحد 7 فبراير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الاحد السابع من فبراير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م




#مجاهد الدوش

#الصدي

#المريخ يتعثر بالتعادل أمام الخرطوم والنابي يشيد بالمنافس ويمتدح النيجيري.
#الاتحاد ينسف معسكر المريخ بالإسماعيلية.. وشداد ينحني للعاصفة ويعتذر لاعضاء الجمعية العمومية.
شداد يهين الجمعية ويصفها بالهرج والمرج والهزلية. 
#ايمن يماني يرصد الأهلي أمام العملاق البافاري.
#حي العرب ينازل الأهلي مروي في الممتاز عصر اليوم.
#المريخ يفرط في تقدمه على الخرطوم بهدف الجزولي ويقبل التعادل.
#الاتحاد ينسف معسكر الإسماعيلية ويجبره على مواجهة الشرطة القضارف. 
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة.... باقي دقيقة وسامي مافي.

#الاحمر الوهاج

#المريخ يتعثر أمام الخرطوم... وأخيرا تيري يمدد اليوم.
#النابي : التجربة جيدة سنصحح الاخطاء قبل المجموعات.
#ظهور مميز للنيجيري رغم الشد العضلي.
#نجم المريخ توني ادجو : سعيد بانضمامي وساقدم كل ما عندي.
#ابراهومة : قدمنا تجربة مفيدة للمريخ  قبل مواجهة الأهلي المصري.
#جماهير الهلال تتذمر من الغربال.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتعثر أمام الخرطوم في الاختبار الأول للنابي


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




لاعبو المريخ 
تعثر  فريق المريخ بالتعادل (1-1)، أمام فريق الخرطوم الوطني، في مباراة جرت  مساء امس السبت، على ملعب دار الرياضة ضمن الأسبوع الثامن لمسابقة الدوري  السوداني الممتاز.

وأشرف التونسي نصر الدين النابي، المدير الفني  الجديد للمريخ على أول مباراة رسمية، بعد توليه المهمة رسميا منذ وصوله أمس  الأول إلى السودان.

تقدم لاعب فئة الشباب الجزولي حسين بهدف السبق  للمريخ في الدقيقة 25، رافعا رصيده إلى 5 أهداف متساويا مع متصدر الهدافين  صانع ألعاب الهلال نزار حامد، وأدرك لاساني كيتا التعادل للخرطوم الوطني من  ركلة حرة في الدقيقة 40.

التعادل رفع نقاط المريخ إلى 18 نقطة، والخرطوم الوطني إلى 13 نقطة.

تفوق  المريخ في الربع ساعة الأولى بتحركات جيدة لثنائي وسطه التاج يعقوب وضياء  محجوب، في ظل مقاومة إيجابية من ثنائي وسط الخرطوم الوطني المخضرم بدر  الدين قلق ومعتز التكت.

تحصل المريخ على أول ركلة زاوية في الدقيقة  8، من تسديدة قوية للجناح الأيمن عبد الرحمن كُرُنجو، لكن الحارس محمد عبد  الله تألق في التعامل مع الكرة.

وفي الدقيقة 12 سدد المهاجم سيف  تيري كرة قوية من ركلة حرة من خارج الصندوق، وأيضا برع حارس الخرطوم الوطني  محمد عبد الله في تحويلها لركلة زاوية.

وفي الدقيقة 25 ترجم المريخ  إصراره المستمر للوصول لمرمى الخرطوم الوطني، إلى هدف من الكرة التي مررها   صانع الألعاب البوركيني أرنولد ويند بانجا تحت الضغط، للجزولي داخل الست  ياردات، فسيطر الآخير عليها، وسددها من زاوية ضيقة بقدمه اليسرى أعلى  الزاوية اليمنى.

وبعدها فقد المريخ خدمات مدافعه النيجيري أديلي، بسبب إصابته بشد عضلي، فخرج ودخل بدلا منه صلاح نمر.

لكن الخرطوم الوطني تماسك حتى أدرك التعادل من ركلة حرة من خارج الصندوق نفذها بإتقان الجناح الأيسر المالي، لاساني كيتا.

وفي الشوط الثاني، نجح المريخ في كبح جماح فريق المريخ بفضل تألق ثنائي قلب الدفاع مصطفى كرشوم وجدو كومر.

ولم  تفلح تغييرات جديدة في الشوط الثاني، دفع بها نصر الدين النابي في تغيير  واقع المريخ الهجومي، حيث دخل كل من عزام عادل والسماني الصاوي وبكري  المدينة وعبد الكريم عبد الرحمن.

وفي الدقيقة 89 ضاعت آخر فرصة  مؤكدة للمريخ من عزام عادل، الذي سدد بقوة وهو في مواجهة المرمى لكن الكرة  مرت بعيدا، لتنتهي المباراة بالتعادل (1/1).

وفي نفس الجولة، حقق  الهلال الأبيض بستاد حليم/شداد، فوزا جديدا على المريخ الفاشر بهدف دون رد  سجله مصعب جلنجات، ليرفع الفريق رصيده إلى 8 نقاط، وتجمد المريخ الفاشر عند  4 نقاط.

وعلى ملعب الخرطوم الوطني، عاد حي الوادي نيالا لسكة  الانتصارات، بفوزه على الأهلي شندي (1-0) عن طريق هاشم حسين، مانحا فريقه  الفوز الذي رفع رصيده إلى 11 نقطة، وتجمد شندي عند 9 نقاط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتعثر أمام "الوطني" والتبلدي يكسب السلاطين و"الطوفان" يجرف النمور

  تواصلت مباريات الجولة الثامنة من الدوري الممتاز في نسخته السادسة والعشرين بثلاث مباريات إنتهت قبل قليل.

 في اللقاء الأول نجح "الخرطوم الوطني" في الخروج بنقطة ثمينة أمام حامل  اللقب والمتصدر - المريخ، في جولة متوسطة الأداء بين الفريقين على أرضية  ملعب "دار الرياضة" بأمدرمان.

 تقدم المريخ بهدف السبق عن طريق الواعد "الجزولي نوح" من تسديدة قوية داخل  خط الـ"18"، وعدّل المالي "كيتا" النتيجة لـ"الكوماندوز" من ركلة ثابتة  غالطت حائط الصد وحارس المريخ "منجد النيل".

 وبالنتيجة أرتفع "المريخ" برصيده إلى "18" نقطة فيما صعد "الوطني" إلى النقطة الـ "13".

 وفي الجولة الثانية على أرضية ملعب الخرطوم العتيق نجح "الهلال الأُبيِّض"  في تحقيق فوزه الثاني في المنافسة بتفوقه على "المريخ الفاشر" بهدفٍ دون  رد، ناله اللاعب "مصعب جلنجات".

 وبالنتيجة أرتفع "التبلدي" برصيده إلى "8" نقاط بينما توقف "السلاطين عند النقاط الـ"4".

 وعلى  ملعب "نادي الأسرة" بالخرطوم حقق "حي الوادي" نيالا فوزاً صعباً على "الأهلي شندي" بهدف نظيف.

 وبالنتيجة إرتفع رصيد "طوفان برلي" إلى "11" نقاط وتوقف رصيد "النمور" عند الـ"9" نقاط.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إتحاد الكرة يرفض طلب المريخ ويهدد معسكر الإسماعيلية

                                                                                                                              تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن محاولات "المريخ" تأجيل مباراة الفريق في الجولة  التاسعة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز المقررة يوم التاسع من فبراير الحالي  أمام "الشرطة القضارف" لإقامة معسكر إعدادي بمدينة "الإسماعيلية" بدولة مصر  قبل مواجهة "الأهلي القاهري" في أولى مواجهات مرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال  أفريقيا قد باءت بالفشل.

 حيث أكَّد مصدر موثوق بالنادي أن لجنة المسابقات التابعة للاتحاد السوداني  لكرة القدم رفضت طلب النادي بتأجيل مباراته المقبلة، وبالتالي لن يتمكن  "المريخ" من السفر إلى "مصر" قبل يوم العاشر من فبراير الحالي قبل ستة أيام  من مواجهة "الأهلي"، وبالتالي بات خيار إلغاء معسكر الاسماعيلية مطروحاً  ليكتفي الفريق بالتواجد في العاصمة المصرية "القاهرة".

 وكان المدير الفني لـ"المريخ" قد طلب السفر إلى "مصر" مبكراً، وإقامة  معسكر مغلق لمدة تسعة أيام بالإسماعيلية وأداء مباراة وديّة حتى يتمكن من  تحضير فريقه لأولى مواجهات الأبطال قبل أن يربك رفض إتحاد الكرة حساباته  ويؤجل سفر الفريق إلى مصر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالصورة.. جمعية الاتحاد العمومية تنهي جدل النظام الأساسي بالمريخ

  أنهت الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم المنعقدة هذه اللحظات  الجدل الذي أستمر لأشهر طويلة حول "النظام الأساسي" الذي يحكم "المريخ".

 إذ وثقت كاميرا #سبورتاق حضور عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ "علي أبشر"  للجمعية العمومية ممثلاً لنادي المريخ ومشاركته بالتصويت في الجمعية.

 الجدير بالذكر أن المشاركة في الجمعية العمومية تقتصر على الاتحادات  والأندية التي وفقت أوضاعها وتمت إجازة أنظمتها الأساسية لتكون مشاركة  المريخ اليوم بمثابة إقرار من إتحاد الكرة السوداني بإجازة النظام الأساسي  للنادي ٢٠١٩م.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ يتعثّر أمام الخرطوم 

  المريخ


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
لاعب المريخ الجزولي نوح يصل إلى الهدف الخامس.
حسم التعادل بهدفٍ لكلٍ نتيجة مباراة المريخ ونظيره الخرطوم الوطني في  المباراة التي جرت، السبت، ضمن المرحلة الثامنة من بطولة الدوري السوداني  الممتاز.



وبكّر المريخ بالهدف الأوّل أحرزه اللاعب الجزولي نوح، قبل أنّ يعادل كيتا للخرطوم الوطني قبل نهاية الشوط الأوّل.
ورفع المريخ رصيده إلى” 18â€³ نقطة، فيما وصل الخرطوم الوطني إلى”13â€³ نقطة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ..قرار مفاجئ بشأن الملعب
 

 



 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
وفقًا للمكتب الإعلامي، السبت.
أصدر نادي المريخ قرارًا قضى بتكليف عضو المجلس، أحمد مختار، للإشراف على العمل في الاستاد في المرحلة المقبلة.



وقال  المكتب الإعلامي للنادي” وجه رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ آدم سوداكال  ببدء العمل ومضاعفته في استاد المريخ حتى يتمكّن الفريق من العودة للعب  بملعبه خلال المرحلة القليلة المقبلة”.
وأضاف”تمّ تكليف عضو مجلس الإدارة أحمد مختار بالإشراف على العمل في الإستاد”.
ويسارع نادي المريخ العمل بشأن تجهيز ملعب”الردّ كاسل” ليكون جاهزًا لاستضافة مباريات الفريق في دوري أبطال إفريقيا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#موقف الثنائي المحترف حتي الساعة.




المريخ انهي مشكلة الاوغندي سعيدي وارسل مبلغ الفريق صباح اليوم عبر مكتب سوداكال واللاعب سعيدي  يتسلم مستحقاته حسب الاتفاق. وقام المريخ ايضا بإرسال  التذكرة للاوغندي ويتوقع وصوله خلال ساعات الي الخرطوم..

اما بالنسبة للمهاجم الجامايكي قام نادي المريخ بإصدار تاشيرة الدخول له 
كذلك  قام الرئيس الفخري للنادي التازي عبر الشركة التي استجلبت اللاعب بتسليمه كافة مستحقاته ..
ويتوقع ان يصل خلال الساعات المقبلة من اجل الانخراط مع الفريق في الاعداد من اجل الاستعداد لدوري المجموعات




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النيجيري توني أدجو يوقع عقده بحضور رئيس المريخ




وقع ظهر امس السبت الموافق السادس من فبراير بمكتب رئيس النادي بالخرطوم النجم النيجيري توني أدجو عقده رسمياً مع النادي، وشهد توقيع العقد رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال، ويعد النجم توني أدجو من أبرز نجوم البطولة المغربية حيث كان يلعب لنادي المغرب التطواني، وقد أتم رئيس نادينا الفخري معالي الأستاذ أحمد التازي الصفقة للنادي، وتعتبر من أهم الصفقات للفريق، ويلعب توني أدجو في خانة الجناح الأيسر المهاجم ونحن نتقدم بفائق شكرنا لرئيس النادي الفخري معالي الأستاذ أحمد التازي على هذه الصفقة المميزة.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سوداكال يفأجي مجلس المريخ بسحب اموال من (الكاف)



Hisham Abdalsamad 

ارسل الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم الكاف مبلغ (275) الف دولار عبارة عن نصف حافز تأهل فريق المريخ الي مجموعات الابطال الافريقية بناء علي طلب من رئيس نادي المريخ ادم سوداكال .
وافادت مصادر موثوقة ان رئيس المريخ ارسل مندوب لاستلام المبلغ من مقر الكاف في القاهرة العاصمة المصرية واعرب عدد من اعضاء مجلس المريخ عن عدم علمهم بهذه الخطوة .

ويواجه سوداكال انتقادات من جماهير المريخ بسبب عدم سداده لمستحقات لاعبي الفريق رغم استلامه اموال الكاف واستلامه مبلغ مليون دولار من المملكة العربية السعودية .
















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد: الجمعية العمومية لم تعد صاحبة السلطة العليا


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




من عمومية الاتحاد السوداني
كشف  كمال شداد رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، أن الجمعية العمومية لم تعد  صاحبة السلطة العليا، وذلك خلال كلمته بالجمعية العمومية العادية.

وقال  شداد، إنهم استطاعوا تذليل المشاكل والعقبات التي أوقفت السودان لسنوات،  وأعادوا السودان ضمن الدول التي تحصل على دعم من الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم  "فيفا".

وأكد أن أموال الفيفا لا يتم صرفها في غير البنود التي  يحددها الفيفا بنفسه، مشيرا إلى أنهم استقبلوا مراجعين مصريين من الفيفا  لمراجعة تلك الأموال.

وشدد على أن منهج الفيفا في المراجعة يعتمد على إبراز الفاتورة النهائية فقط، في كل أوجه صرف أمواله المرسلة للاتحادات الوطنية.

وأضاف: "من منطلق الإحساس بالمسؤولية قمنا في الموسم الماضي بتحمل تكلفة تنقل الأندية في الموسم الماضي"

ونوه: "الجمعية العمومية لم تعد صاحبة السلطة العليا، بعد ظهور اللجان المنتخبة للإشراف على العملية الانتخابية".

وزاد: "اللجان جعلت من الاتحادات الوطنية مستقلة، وتحولت بموجب ذلك الكثير من سلطات الجمعية العمومية لتلك اللجان".

واستكمل رئيس الاتحاد السوداني: "أصبح مجلس الإدارة جهة تنفيذية، وبالتالي أصبحت الجمعية العمومية تشريعية".

وعن عملية التأهيل التي تمت للمدربين، قال: "كل ذلك تم وفقا منهج سوداني، وبحلول شهر رمضان، سوف نكمل المنهج".







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمومية الاتحاد السوداني تسقط الدرجة الوسيطة
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




من الاجتماع
   أسقطت الجمعية العمومية لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، التي عقدت اليوم السبت  بأكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم، مقترح تحويل الدوري الوسيط إلى درجة، ومنحه حق  المشاركة في الجمعيات العمومية للاتحاد والتصويت فيها، فيما أجازت الجمعية  ذاتها تكوين اللجان الانتخابية للجمعية العمومية الانتخابية بعد نحو 8  أشهر.

وخضع مقترح تحويل الدوري الوسيط إلى  درجة ومشاركته في الجمعية العمومية الانتخابية بـ 6 أصوات، لتصويت أعضاء  الجمعية العمومية، وأسفر عن تأييد 28 ناخبا للمقترح بينما صوت  27 ضده،  وذلك بعد نقاش حاد بين الأعضاء.

وكان تمرير مقترح تحويل الدوري الوسيط إلى درجة، يتطلب 37 صوتا ما يمثل ثلثي أعضاء الجمعية العمومية، لأنه تعديل في النظام الأساسي.

وأشاد  الدكتور شداد بروح التسامح بين الأعضاء، بعد سقوط مقترح الدوري الوسيط،  وقال إن الخلاف موجود في البيت الواحد، والكل أتى لأجل مصلحة كرة القدم  والجميل أن يكون التسامح اللغة السائدة في ختام الجمعية.

وأكد رئيس اتحاد الكرة السوداني التزامهم بإسناد الدوري الوسيط وتحوله إلى درجة في المستقبل.

وأجازت  الجمعية العمومية لاتحاد الكرة السوداني، تكوين اللجان الانتخابية، حيث  سيترأس الدكتور كمال محمد الأمين لجنة الانتخابات، ويترأس كمال الفيل لجنة  الانتخابات الاستئنافية، ويترأس خالد البيلي لجنة المطابقة، ويترأس صلاح سر  الختم لجنة الأخلاق والقيم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأهلي الخرطوم يعود للانتصارات.. والأمل يهزم كادقلي


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




عاد  الأهلي الخرطوم لسكة الانتصارات، السبت باستاد حليم/شداد، حيث ألحق  الخسارة الثانية بهلال الساحل، بنتيجة (2/0)، ضمن الأسبوع الثامن من الدوري  السوداني الممتاز.

وأحرز هدفي الأهلي الخرطوم كل من، عثمان مختار "ميسي" في الدقيقة الثانية، ومحمد عبد المنعم عنكبة، في الدقيقة 90.

ورفع الأهلي الخرطوم رصيده بذلك إلى 13 نقطة، بينما تجمد هلال الساحل عند 15 نقطة.

وفي ملعب الخرطوم الوطني، حقق الأمل عطبرة فوزه الثاني على التوالي، وذلك على حساب الهلال كادقلي (2-0).


ويدين  الأمل بالفضل في فوزه، للاعبه الموهوب بهاء الدين حسين، الذي أحرز الهدفين  ليرفع رصيد فريقه إلى 13 نقطة، بينما تجمد كادقلي عند 8 نقاط.

وعلى ملعب دار الرياضة أم درمان، أوقف الهلال الفاشر خسائره المتتالية، بإدراكه التعادل (1-1) أمام توتي.

وتقدم  توتي أولا عن طريق صالح العجب، في الدقيقة 45+3، ثم اقتنص هشام سليمان  جنية التعادل للهلال الفاشر، الذي رفع رصيده إلى 5 نقاط، بينما أصبح رصيد  توتي 9 نقاط.

وشهدت مباراة توتي والهلال الفاشر، تعرض قلب دفاع الأول، عمر سفاري، لحالة كسر في اليد مع نهاية الشوط الأول.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإتحاد الإفريقي ( الكاف ) يوافق للأندية المُشاركة إفريقياً بدوري المجموعات بإدخال عدد محدد من جمهور النادي ووفقاً للإجراءات الإحترازية المُتبعة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النابي: المباراة كانت قوية ولعبنا امام فريق جيد



كنا نستحق الإنتصار نسبة لحجم الفرص التي صنعناها
مطمئن على مستقبل المريخ بوجود هؤلاء اللاعبين ومسرور بمستوى المدافع النيجيري
ينتظرنا عمل كبير مع الفريق و أعجبني تطبيق طبنجة للدور الدفاعي

قال المدير الفني للمريخ التونسي البلجيكي نصر الدين النابي ان المباراة امام الخرطوم الوطني كانت قوية واصفاً منافس المريخ في مباراة الليلة بالجيد و أوضح النابي انه لم يتفاجأ بمستوى الخرطوم و أبان ان المريخ كان يستحق الإنتصار نسبة لحجم الفرص التي صنعها الفريق خلال مجريات المباراة و أبدى المدير الفني للمريخ إطمئنانه على مستقبل الفريق في ظل وجود هذه المجموعة من اللاعبين و أضاف انه مسرور بمستوى المدافع النيجيري إديلي اولاميليكان الذي خرج مصاباً خلال مجريات الشوط الأول وختم النابي حديثه مؤكداً انه من الأهمية وجود لاعبين في الدفاع بمستوى تمبش يتم تطويرهم خلال الفترة المقبلة كاشفاً عن ان الفريق ينتظره عمل كبير خلال المرحلة القادمة.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فريقنا يتعادل امام الخرطوم الوطني بهدف لكل فريق ويرتفع برصيده ل"18" نقطة في صدارة المنافسة






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• فاران ينقذ ريال مدريد من فخ هويسكا.. وفياريال يفرط في الفوز على إلتشي
• إيفرتون يصعق مانشستر يونايتد بتعادل قاتل.. وأستون فيلا يرسخ عقدة آرسنال
• وست هام يتعادل مع بروميتش.. و9 لاعبين من نيوكاسل يهزمون ساوثهامبتون 
• يوفنتوس يتخطى روما ويقفز للمركز الثالث.. بانديف يقود جنوى للفوز على نابولي
• دورتموند يسقط أمام فرايبورج.. ليفركوزن يكتسح شتوتجارت.. وكولن يهزم مونشنجلادباخ
• ليون يتصدر الدوري الفرنسي مؤقتا بالفوز على ستراسبورج.. ولوريان يهزم ريمس
• آيندهوفن يضيق الخناق على أياكس بفوزه على ضيفه تفينتي انشيده
• جالطة سراي ينتزع الصدارة من فنربخشة بلدغة مصطفى محمد
• الشباب يسحق الرائد ويتصدر الدوري السعودي.. وضمك والقادسية يتعادلان
• وفاق سطيف يكرم ضيافة مولودية وهران برباعية بالدوري الجزائري
• الجونة يوقف هزائمه بالتعادل مع البنك الأهلي في الدوري المصري
• ليوناردو بونوتشي، مدافع وقائد يوفنتوس يتعرض للإصابة
• قرعة كأس مصر: الأهلي ضد النصر.. والزمالك يواجه الحرس
• الاتحاد الافريقي (كاف) يدرس تأجيل انتخاباته بعد عودة أحمد للرئاسة
• ماركا: الإصابة تبعد سيرجيو راموس عن ريال مدريد 6 أسابيع 
• بيكيه يطالب فونت مرشح رئاسة برشلونة بعدم استغلال صورته والأخير يعتذر
• رئيس الاتحاد الألماني: يورو 2020 ستقام في موعدها
• بول بوجبا نجم مانشستر يونايتد يتعرض للإصابة خلال مباراة إيفرتون
• بايرن ميونخ يرفض تكريم المدافع النمساوي ديفيد ألابا
• الهلال السعودي يعلن رسميا شراء المدة المتبقية في عقد الحمدان من الشباب 
• فاران: هويسكا جعلنا نعاني.. ونعيش فترة صعبة
• زيدان: شخصية ريال مدريد سبب الريمونتادا ضد هويسكا
• كاسيميرو: تصدي كورتوا للكرة مفتاح الفوز أمام هويسكا
• مبابي: تطورت بفضل نيمار.. وأبتعد عن إثارة المشاكل معه




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8


* اهلي مروي (-- : --) حي العرب بورتسودان 16:30  الملاعب HD  الأسرة


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الانجليزي ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* توتنهام (-- : --) وست بروميتش ألبيون 14:00  beIN 2  ذهاب (1-0) 


* وولفرهامبتون (-- : --) ليستر سيتي 16:00  beIN 5  ذهاب (0-1) 


* ليفربول (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي 18:30  beIN 2  ذهاب (1-1) 


* شيفيلد يونايتد (-- : --) تشيلسي 21:15  beIN 5  ذهاب (1-4) 


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* ريال سوسييداد (-- : --) قاديش 15:00  beIN 3  ذهاب (1-0) 


* أتلتيك بيلباو (-- : --) فالنسيا 17:15  beIN 3  ذهاب (2-2) 


* أوساسونا (-- : --) إيبار 19:30  beIN 3  ذهاب (0-0) 


* ريال بيتيس (-- : --) برشلونة 22:00  beIN 3  ذهاب (2-5) 


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* بينفينتو (-- : --) سامبدوريا 13:30  beIN 4  ذهاب (3-2) 


* أودينيزي (-- : --) هيلاس فيرونا 16:00  beIN 4  ذهاب (0-1) 


* ميلان (-- : --) كروتوني 16:00  beIN 2  ذهاب (2-0) 


* بارما (-- : --) بولونيا 19:00  beIN 4  ذهاب (1-4) 


* لاتسيو (-- : --) كالياري 21:45  beIN 4  ذهاب (2-0) 


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20


* هوفنهايم (-- : --) آينتراخت فرانكفورت 16:30  SKY 1  ذهاب (1-2) 


* أرمينيا بيليفيلد (-- : --) فيردر بريمن 19:00  SKY 1  ذهاب (0-1) 


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24


ستاد بريست (-- : --) بوردو 14:00  beIN 6  ذهاب (1-0) 


* نيس (-- : --) أنجيه 16:00  beIN 8  ذهاب (3-0) 


* نيم أولمبيك (-- : --) موناكو 16:00  beIN 6  ذهاب (0-3) 


* مونبلييه (-- : --) ديجون 16:00  beIN 7  ذهاب (2-2) 


* سانت إيتيان (-- : --) ميتز 16:00  beIN 9  ذهاب (0-2) 


* نانت (-- : --) ليل 18:00  beIN 6  ذهاب (0-2) 


* مارسيليا (-- : --) باريس سان جيرمان 22:00  beIN 6  ذهاب (1-0) 


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_العالم_للأندية  قطر 2021


* أولسان - كوريا الجنوبية (-- : --) الدحيل - قطر 17:00  beIN 1  المركز الخامس
 بالميراس - البرازيل (-- : --) تيجريس أونال - المكسيك 20:20  beIN 1  نصف النهائي


..................................................  .....

❖ #بطولة_افريقيا_للمحليين  النهائي


* المغرب (-- : --) مالي 21:00  beIN 7  أحمر أهيدجو





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :

❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8


* توتي (1 : 1) هلال الفاشر
* هلال الساحل (0 : 2) أهلي الخرطوم
* الأمل عطبرة (2 : 0) هلال كادوقلي
* الخرطوم الوطني (1 : 1) المريخ
* أهلي شندي (0 : 1) حي الوادي نيالا
* هلال الأبيض (1 : 0) مريخ الفاشر
‏
#الترتيب : المريخ (18) هلال الساحل (16) الهلال (15) الخرطوم (13) أهلي الخرطوم (13)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الانجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* أستون فيلا (1 : 0) آرسنال
* نيوكاسل يونايتد (3 : 2) ساوثهامتون
* بيرنلي (1 : 1) برايتون
* فولهام (0 : 0) وست هام يونايتد
* مانشستر يونايتد (3 : 3) إيفرتون
‏
#الترتيب : مانشستر سيتي (47) مانشستر يونايتد (45) ليستر سيتي (42) ليفربول (40) وست هام (39)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* ليفانتي (2 : 2) غرناطة
* هويسكا (1 : 2) ريال مدريد
* إلتشي (2 : 2) فياريال
* إشبيلية (3 : 0) خيتافي
‏
#الترتيب : أتلتيكو مدريد (50) ريال مدريد (43) إشبيلية (42) برشلونة (40) فياريال (36)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* ساسولو (1 : 2) سبيزيا
* أتلانتا (3 : 3) تورين
* يوفنتوس (2 : 0) روما
* جنوى (2 : 1) نابولي
‏
#الترتيب : انتر ميلان (47) ميلان (46) يوفنتوس (42) روما (40) لاتسيو (37)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20


* أوجسبورج (0 : 2) فولفسبورج
* شالكه (0 : 3) لايبزيج
* فرايبورغ (2 : 1) بوروسيا دورتموند 
* باير ليفركوزن (5 : 2) شتوتجارت
* ماينز (1 : 0) يونيون برلين
* مونشنغلادباخ (1 : 2) كولن
‏
#الترتيب : بايرن ميونيخ (48) لايبزيج (41) فولفسبورج (38) باير ليفركوزن (35) آينتراخت (33)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24


* لوريان (1 : 0) ستاد ريمس
* ليون (3 : 0) ستراسبورج
* لانس (0 : 0) رين

#الترتيب : ليون (52) ليل (51) سان جيرمان (48) موناكو (45) رين (38)

..................................................  .....



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللاعب ما بين مطرقه الظروف و سندانة الجمهور .




بقلم كابتن التاج ابراهيم

_ لايمكن ملعب دار الرياضة ان يصلح لكرة القدم،،، ولايمكن ان تلعب لعب منظم في هذه الارضية السيئة،،، ولايمكن المريخ،، في اقل من شهر يغير المدربين،،، وعايزين مستوي الأداء يتغير،،، لان المدرب يحتاج لموسم كامل لمعرفة الاعبين جيداً والتخطيط التنظيمي والخططي يحتاج لوقت،،،  ليه المدربين مابستمرو معانا كتير كلكم عارفين السبب شنو،،، علينا ان لانلوم الاعبين،،،، الاعبين في هذا التوقيت يحتاجون للدعم النفسي،،،، والاثر الاكبر غياب الجمهور الذاد الحقيقي للفريق برضو بياثر لان جمهور المريخ يلعب دور كبير وحقيقي في الدعم المعنوي والنفسي للاعبين اتمني من الاتحاد ان يرجع الجماهير للملاعب لانو الكورونا مافي الملاعب بس،،، الزحمه والصفوف في كل مكان،،، اقيفوا مع الاعبين ياجماهير المريخ والدوري لسه طويل والمريخ قادر للفوز بالبطولة،،،، التفكير الان في ابطال أفريقيا المحك الصعب وتجهيز الفريق،،، بافضل مايكون باذن الله وبالله التوفيق
_ ياجماعة نحنا في السودان عموماً بننظر بنظرة عاطفيه  وبنحكم في احيان كثيرا جدا علي الاعبين مبارة او مبارتين الحكم علي كل الاعبين بنهاية الموسم،،، ولكل مبارة ظروفها،،،، اما التشكيل هو خاص فقط بالمدرب هو من يعرف الاكثر والانسب جاهزية،،، واجبنا ودورنا ان نقف مع الاعبين جميعاً بدون انتقادات هدامة لكي لايتاثر الاعبين بما يكتب من حولهم وهم بشر عندهم احساس وشعور،،، الناس تركز علي البطولة الاهم المريخ قادر للفوز بالممتاز،،، للمرة الرابعة،،،
_ اللاعبين محتاجين لدعم نفسي ومعنوي لشحنهم بمذيد من الثقة،،، وتشجيعهم،،،، وقتالهم من اجل هذا الشعار العظيم،،،  جمهوركم لايرضي غير الانتصار،،، فقط،،،
_ وماننسي انو الفريق ماعمل اعداد جيد وحقيقي وبوقت كافي،،، وطويل،،، ده عندو تاثير كبير جدا في الشكل العام للفريق وتغيير المدربين،، ايضا،،،، كثرت الإصابات بسبب الاعداد الناقص للاعب ايه منافسات كبيرة واستحققات كتيرة الضغط بكون عالي علي الاعب،،، ان يكون مجهز بااعداد بااعلي مستوي هل اتوفر للفريق اعداد مثالي لا طبعاً الاعداد باثر في كل الموسم وبتسبب في كثرة الإصابات،،، خصمنا اليوم يلعب في كاس العالم للأندية وهو بطل أفريقيا،،، لوسالنا نفسنا ليه الاهلي طوالي بكون البطل،،،، لانو يخططون منذ وقت مبكر جدا هل تعلم ان ميزانية النادي الاهلي المصري السنوية 114مليون دولار 70ظھللنادي،،،. عندهم محترفين بشكلوا اضافة كبيرة للنادي نحنا هنا في السودان الاداريين يحضرون الاعبين المحترفين من اجل الشو الإعلامي والراي العام الجماهيري نظام سجلنا محترفين وبعد نهاية الموسم نجد ان ملف المحترفين الفني صفر والكارثة الاكبر يكون مطالب النادي بمبالغ الفريق تضرر منها كثيراً بالفيفا ليه مانكون منظمين ونعمل بمؤسسية وعلميه عشان نكون منافسين حقيقين في الابطال،،، في السودان الاداريين اتحداهم كلهم لو شغالين بنظام مستقبلي وعلمي للفريق كل همهم ان يظلوا في الكراسي فقط،،، بدون رؤية او هدف حقيقي ومستقبلي لبناء فريق بطولات كوبري،،، وللاسف الشديد كل سنة بنفس العقليات الادارية،،، والسلبيات،،، بنلقاها في كل موسم،،،، نريد ثورة حقيقية لكل اداري ليس له علاقة بكرة القدم علي مستوي الإتحاد العام وكل الأندية،،،، ثورة التغيير مافي السياسة بس،،، نريد تغيير حقيقي في المفاهيم والعقليات الادارية،،، لان فاقد الشي لايعطيه









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هوبيرد  فيلود  مدرب  المنتخب  الوطني  يجتمع  بتيري قبل  مباراة  الخرطوم  الوطنى  ويحثه  على  القتال  فى مباريات  الفريق  المحلية  والأفريقية  وان يركز  على  مستواه  حاليا  


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في ختام مباريات الجولة الثامنة للممتاز 


 الأهلي مروي يستضيف حي العرب بورتسودان عصرا بملعب نادي الاسرة (الخرطوم الوطني)
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*Al Merreikh SC



نتمنى عاجل الشفاء للأستاذ محمد جعفر قريش



اللهم اشفيه شفاء لا يغادر سقما









*

----------


## شناتي

*اللهم انت الشافي وانت المعافي 
قد مس اخونا محمد جعفر قريس الضر وانت ارحم الراحمين فكشفه عنه الضر عن  النبي ايوب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النابي غاضب من سوداكال بسبب النيجيري والاوغندي 




#ووااوواا
قال مصدر موثوق ل(تاق نيوز) إن مدرب المريخ الجديد نصر الدين النابي غاضب من تصرفات رئيس النادي آدم سوداكال بشان ملف المحترفين الاجانب 


واوضح المصدر ان النابي الذي تم التعاقد معه مؤخراً يعتمد بشكل كلي على المدافع النيجيري اديلي وكان يخطط من اجل الاستفادة منه في البطولة الافريقية بيد ان رئيس النادي الحالي سوداكال قام بإبعاد اللاعب من الكشف الأفريقي ثم جاء ودفع بخطاب استثناء من أجل ضمه في انتظار رد الكاف.


واشار المصدر ان سوداكال واصل التخبط في ملف المحترفين الأجانب حيث لم يوفي بالالتزام المالي الخاص بنادي الضرائب الاوغندي وهو السبب الذي جعل ادارة الاخير تحرم اللاعب سعيدي من السفر الى الخرطوم مالم يتم تسلم كافة المستحقات المالية الخاصة بانتقاله الى المريخ.

وظل سوداكال طوال الأيام الماضية يتهرب من دفع المستحقات المالية الخاصة بالنادي الأوغندي واللاعب مما سبب الكثير من علامات الاستفهام.


ولم ينضم سعيدي الى تحضيرات المريخ حتى اللحظة بسبب تصرفات رئيس النادي آدم سوداكال والذي وبالرغم من تواجد الأموال التي قام بتحويلها رجل الأعمال أحمد التازي الا انه ظل يتهرب من الدفع للنادي الأوغندي واللاعب وهو ما جعل الجهاز الفني للأحمر غاضب خاصة وأنه في حاجة ماسة للاعب الأوغندي صاحب القدرات الكبيرة في خط الوسط.



*

----------

